
Turtle (Submersible) - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_(submersible)
======
aasasd
> _The shape of the hull, Gale informed Silas Deane, "has the nearest
> resemblance to the two upper shells of a Tortoise joined together."_

> _Named for its shape, Turtle resembled a large clam as much as a turtle_

Come on, it looks like a goddamn acorn. It's even made of oak.

